

Closure Compiler vs YUICompressor - charlesmarshall
http://www.slideshare.net/lifesinger/closure-compiler-vs-yuicompressor

======
etherealG
Awesome. With closure compiler although the advanced setting is unsafe, google
have a plugin for firebug that will find the original part of your source for
errors in the compiled version.

That means you can get really small target size in production, and fix
anything in your source that causes problems in the advanced compiled
versions.

